# Emotional Intelligence for Law Enforcement Professionals



## staffwhisperer (Mar 9, 2011)

*3-day train-the-trainer & 1-day essential skills, March 30-April 1, 2011*
Click here for information Training America to Thrive

https://acrobat.com/app.html#d=ELIIqQxjJQOTEhZN0BWJDg
https://acrobat.com/app.html#d=ui7RktI6WavffJIbASGJAQ​
Contact Sharon @ (602) 763-6560 if you experience problems with this link, or if you have questions.​
*TESTIMONIAL FROM MARSHAL ADAM STEIN - CAVE CREEK, ARIZONA*​
In over 15 years in law enforcement and emergency services I have never seen this type of class offered. Often time's law enforcement officers are trained to handle all types of crisis and deal with the problem. Unfortunately most officers are not given the tools they need to process all the bad feelings and anger that they feel from encountering the daily grind of society's dark side.

I found your class to be both captivating and motivating. I attend a large amount of law enforcement training each year, and most of the training is focused on developing skills as a police officer and as a leader, and very little training that I have attended focuses on how officers process feelings internally. Your class should be a requirement at all academy and post academies.
In today's age of trying to hire and retain the best employees possible, your class is a small and necessary investment that I hope all Chiefs realize what their staff is worth.


----------

